# Fish Tacos



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

We've been catching some speckled trout lately, and they are among my favorites for making fish tacos.  This is my "go to" recipe.  I hope you enjoy it.

2 pounds of fish filets, cut into 2" square pieces.  (I have used redfish, speckled trout, snapper, and catfish.  Any mild flavored fish will work).

Batter:
  1 cup all purpose flour
  1/2 cup masa (corn flour)
  1/4 cup corn starch
   1 TBS baking powder
   2 eggs
   1 12 ounce Mexican beer ( I use Dos Equus or Corona)
   2 TBS cayenne pepper

Mix well and put in fridge with filets in the batter for 30 minutes.

Preheat deep fryer to 375 degrees.  I use peanut oil, but vegatable or canola is fine.
Remove the batter from the fridge and stir.  Shake off excess batter and lower filets gently into the oil with tongs to prevent sticking.  The batter should be fairly thin.  Turn once when the filets float. Drain on a rack.  You can hold in a 300 degree oven for a short time.  I will generally season with cajun seasoning (Ball's Cajun Seasoning is my choice) when I take them out of the fryer.

Sauce for the Tacos:

 1 cup sour cream
 1 cup Hellman's mayo
 1-2 fresh jalapenos (serranos if you like more heat)
 Cilantro to taste

Blend until smooth in blender. Put in the fridge for at least 30 minutes prior to serving..

Thinly slice purple cabbage, purple onions, and fresh jalapenos and serranos for garnishing tacos.  Heat flour or corn tortillas (I generally use flour)  in the oven or microwave.  Put sauce on the warm tortillas and top with the fish filets, cabbage, onions, and peppers.

While these are detailed instructions that are unneccessary for most of you, I had some guests the other night that had never heard of "fish tacos".  They were my "*******" friends that are my island neighbors, and they have eaten a world of seafood.  They were blown away by the combination of flavors.

P.S.  to Dillonsmimi:  The trout are full of eggs right now.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for this one.  Although I am a fan of Mexican food I've never had this sort of tacos before.  I am intrigued so I'm saving this one and will give this a try!

Wish me luck!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_We've been catching some speckled trout lately...
_
Nobody likes a braggart, OldPro. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I do Fish Taco Friday at my place...People love them..Even first timers that turn their nose up and ask what it is! Usually use cod....Beer battered. I use simple slaw (mayo, brown sugar, oj, ac vinegar, red onion, s&p), then topped with a fire roasted salsa. (tomatillos, tomato, onion, jalaopeno) all charred on the broiler, blitzed in the processer, along with a little stewed tomato.
Finish w/ fresh lime, cilantro, red onion, s&p, garlic, oil and a little adobo from chipotle.
Good eats!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Why batter and fry? 

I like fish tacos, but I find I prefer the grilled versions to the fried. 

I think the batter and added oil start to cloud the fresh flavors of the taco. And it kinda defeats the fast simplicity of a taco.


----------



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

I forgot to add the juice of one or two limes to the sauce and we also serve limes on the side.
 
Chefbuba - The fire roasted salsa sounds great.  .

KYH - Not braggin', just fact.  It's really been pretty slow this year, so I'm tickled to have a few to work with.  The kitchen renovation knocked me out of some of the better fishing, but now it is a treat to have all of that additional prep room.

Phatch - Speckled trout does not really lend itself to grilling, but is great fried.  When we get into the offshore varieties like wahoo, mahi mahi, and snapper, we do grill them and put them on tortillas.  Fried is pretty hard to beat, though.


----------

